# Need help on billing DME Supply codes in cardiology coding!



## prem_ponnuru (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello All,

I need help on billing of DME supply like catheters, drug eluting stents etc; in cardiology coding.

Can we bill these supply codes for an out patient setting? along with interventional procedures like 92920, 92928? if yes please provide me some information on the list of these supply codes used in cardiology coding.

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Have a nice day!

Prem


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi there, 

Are these being performed at a hospital or in a physician owned cath lab? If at the hospital and you are billing pro-fee, you cannot bill for the caths, stents, etc. The hospital or facility bills those charges.


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Cyndy,

Thank you very much for your response.

Procedures are being performed at a physician owned cath lab. So I can bill for these DMEs as well correct?. 

I got a HCPCS II code C9600 for stent supply when placed in coronary artery with angioplasty. Can I bill this CPT along with CPT 92928? but I see there is a bundling issue between these two codes.

Thanks a lot for any help in advance!

Prem


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 30, 2014)

prem_ponnuru said:


> Hi Cyndy,
> 
> Thank you very much for your response.
> 
> ...



C9600 is the code for a drug-eluting stent, 92928 is for a bare metal stent placement.  
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## aflontek9 (Sep 11, 2014)

*drug eluting stents vs bare metal codes*

If the patient has a drug eluting stent do you only charge the C9600 code for the drug eluting stent procedure, or are the C HCPCS codes only for Medicare patients?

Such as C9600-RC and C9600-LD if Medicare patient, or 92928-RC and 92928-LD for other carriers.

OR bare metal stent procedure 92928 and medicated stent C9600?

I am seeing conflicting reports but nothing from AMA or CMS.


----------

